# Sticky  2019 Photo of the Year Contest



## Ivyacres

Photo of the Year Contest

2019 is coming to a close. 
There have been so many great photos shared through the year and each month members chose the monthly winners. 
Now its time to select the one photo that is your favorite for 2019. 
Whether you loved the theme itself or you just loved what the photo captured, its time to choose your favorite from the winners.

One vote per membership.

Voting ends Jan 5th.
*
1: Favorite Toy - Rob's GRs*









*2: Just Me and My Shadow - sophieanne*









*3: Camp Counselor - Neeko13*









*4: Happy Spring - Otter*








*
5: Goldens and Cars - scully91*








*
6: Goldens on Hikes - Ellejee*








*
7: Gotcha Day - Natalopolis*








*
8: It Was Like This - LynnC*








*
9: Endless Summer - ryanf*








*
10: All Dressed Up - Mde13004*








*
11: A Golden Fall - JDandBigAm*








*
12: Naughty or Nice - ceegee*


----------



## Ivyacres

Vote for your favorite photo, only one vote per member! 
I think I got the image size better this time!


----------



## OscarsDad

How exciting! Great that you got the pictures to render to a good size! Thanks for all of the hard work!


----------



## Ivyacres

Vote now for the Photo of the Year!


----------



## swishywagga

Such great photos, it's going to be a very difficult decision!!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ivyacres said:


> Vote for your favorite photo, only one vote per member!
> I think I got the image size better this time!



I am going to have to think about this for awhile, I can't make up my mind.......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I finally voted.........


----------



## Ivyacres

There have been so many great photos shared through the year and each month members chose the monthly winners.
Now its time to select the one photo that is your favorite for 2019. One vote per membership.

Voting ends Jan 5th.
Only 8 members have voted, have you voted yet?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It's time to cast your Votes for the 2019 Photo of the Year. 

You can only pick One, look through the winners of each month's contest and pick your favorite. 

Voting ends Sunday January 5 @4:47 PM EST.


----------



## swishywagga

I still can't make up my mind!


----------



## Ivyacres

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It's time to cast your Votes for the 2019 Photo of the Year.
> You can only pick One, look through the winners of each month's contest and pick your favorite.
> 
> Voting ends Sunday January 5 @4:47 PM EST.


Wow, only 10 members have voted for the Photo of the Year.


----------



## dbrown

So tough, but I cast my vote! Looking forward to more fun in 2020.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Much better photo display this time around. Thanks and good luck everyone!


----------



## swishywagga

I finally voted, but is was such a difficult decision!


----------



## Ivyacres

It was tough but I finally voted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It's time to cast your Vote for the 2019 Photo of the Year. 

Look through the entries and pick your favorite.

The voting poll closes Sunday-January [email protected] 4:47 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres

There's a few days left to pick your favorite photo from 2019. Vote soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Just a reminder, it's time to cast your Vote for the 2019 Photo of the Year. 

Look through the entries of winners from each month of 2019 and pick your favorite. 

The Voting Poll closes Sunday @ 4:47 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres

Don't miss your chance to vote. The Voting Poll closes Sunday @ 4:47 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

24 Members have voted.......

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and pick your Favorite!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

25 Votes are in..... 

The Voting Poll Closes Sunday-1/5/2020 @ 4:47 PM EST. 

Look through the entries and pick your Favorite.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Have you voted for the 2019 Photo of the Year?

26 Votes are in....

The Voting poll closes Sunday 1/5/2020 @ 4:47 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres

Help choose the Photo of the Year. Vote before the poll closes on Sunday @ 4:47 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

26 Votes are in, the Voting Poll Closes tomorrow-Sunday @ 4:47 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The 2019 Photo of the Year Voting Poll closes Today @ 4:47 PM EST. 

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and pick your Favorite, you can only vote for one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The 2019 Photo of the Year Voting Poll closes @ 4:47 PM EST Today.

There's still time to cast your vote for your Favorite!


----------



## Ivyacres

Congratulations to Otter for winning Photo of the Year.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations Otter!

All the Monthly winners of 2019 were fantastic, it was really tough voting for only one.


----------



## swishywagga

Huge congrats Otter, I loved your photo!.


----------



## Otis-Agnes

Beautiful!


----------



## OscarsDad

Otter's photo captured the essential and enduring soul of the golden! Wonderful.


----------

